# How Much Heating Bills



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i have 3 3ft x 2ft x 2ft, 
a 4ft x 18 x 15,
a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft, 
a 3ft x 15 x 18
a 2ft x 15 x 15

and also the biggest size exo terra and the 45 x 45 x 60

how much do u think i should be paying in electricity, i pay by key meter so how much do u think a week......

im interested as to wat u all pay for wat u got.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

to be honest vivs aren't THAT expensive to run as the bulbs/mats are fairly low wattage. its more kettle and washing machine that eats your energy. in my flat we have 9 vivs and it isnt too bad. but if people come to stay, more showers/washing machine runs throws the bills up! :blush:


----------



## drummerja (Oct 8, 2008)

i think i saw it in the paper. lidl do some devises that measure how much electricity something uses. try seeing if you cant pick one of those up to give you a more better, accurate price. you never know, you could be shocked!!


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

kizzy21_uk said:


> i have 3 3ft x 2ft x 2ft,
> a 4ft x 18 x 15,
> a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft,
> a 3ft x 15 x 18
> ...


you pay more with a key than you would with direct debit lf you can change to dd


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

ok kool i will look out for thos devises, i did think bout changing to DD but wasnt sure.

i have just got back off holiday and been doing loads washing so i guess that coulda made my bill high recently.

thanx guys.x


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

They usually work out a payment based on your highest month (Jan/feb when its colder) then at the end of the year give you money back!

My friend put one of them devices on his vivs and if I remember rightly it was around 2p per viv weekly.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

i hadnt thought of asking this question, but it was something my flat mate asked me last week so would be useful to know!!


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

kizzy21_uk said:


> i have 3 3ft x 2ft x 2ft,
> a 4ft x 18 x 15,
> a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft,
> a 3ft x 15 x 18
> ...


Ouch. Meters not good.

Plus it's hard to say how much the bill should be. Factors such as ambient room temperatures and what you are keeping in the vivs (as different temps are required.) are huge factors that need to be taken into account.


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

ive been wondering the same the same for a while now 
im heating

2 x 3ft x 18 x 18 (on mats)
1 x 3ft x 18 x 18 (on ceramic)
1 x 2ft x 18 x 18 (on mat)

and 3 rubs of different sizes on mats 

and im currently putting in a tenner every two days , sounds a bit much to me but thats key meters for you


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

mrnice said:


> ive been wondering the same the same for a while now
> im heating
> 
> 2 x 3ft x 18 x 18 (on mats)
> ...


Holy :censor: that's bad.

We have 10 vivs that have the following

84x48x48 with 3x100w greens, 1x160w uv basking Mercury 1x150w spot
48x24x24 with 150w basking and 500w night time AHS
48x15x18 with 40w UV strip and 100w ceramic
24x24x24 with 15w mat
24x30x24 with no heating (ambient room temps)
48x24x24 with 40w UV strip, 250w ceramic and 150w basking
36x16x18 with 100w red basking lamp
36x16x18 with 100w red basking lamp
36x16x18 with 20w heat mat
12x18x12 with 10w heat mat

and 3 rubs with a 25w mat running at the rear end that all 3 use.

You're Still paying *more *than me!


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> Holy :censor: that's bad.
> 
> We have 10 vivs that have the following
> 
> ...


tell me about it , npower are comming out to check my meter , theres no way that it can be right :devil:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

mrnice said:


> tell me about it , npower are comming out to check my meter , theres no way that it can be right :devil:


Agreed. It's outrageous.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

i use a key meter an hate it im now putting £50 per week in it..only vivs im running are 

1 viv..60w bulb +uv
3 vivs 40w bulbs 
5 vivs 100w bulbs +uv
1 viv 150w ceramic + uv + 75w radiator
:devil::devil:
thats only about 900w


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

tina b said:


> i use a key meter an hate it im now putting £50 per week in it..only vivs im running are
> 
> 1 viv..60w bulb +uv
> 3 vivs 40w bulbs
> ...


The madness continues.

I'ver not got a bill since we moved to the new address but I suspect it will be around £30pw


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

I have 10 running vivs, 

4 x 7w Heatmat and 15w pygmy bulb.
3 x 14w Heatmat and 15w pygmy bulb.
1 x 21w Heatmat and 25w bulb.
1 x 14w Heatmat and 27w + 20w Bulbs.
1 x 7w Heatmat.

1 x 30w heat strip
2 x 14w heatmats.

307w total, not too bad considering, but we do keep the house warm to help.

Im sure for elec we have a standing order of around £45 a MONTH and the same for gas(3 bed terrace).

So i feel much better now:lol2:


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

They charge by KWH (kilo watt hour). 1000w an hour. 

But then start up on strips, take as much load on start up as they do for a 20min run, or thats what they say, most heat sources used are on stats so they will not be on and or not using 100% power output all the time. 

You should be able to work out for the most part if the key meter tells you what they charge per unit. 

They will always ROB you for power, it will never change, doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

My wattage varies as, even though I have the potential to use a lot I keep an ambient room temp of between 75-79f so, depending on time of daty/night my bulbs etc are doing different work. Very rare that any are working to capacity ever. Therefor the wattage never really goes all the way up.


----------



## TJH (Dec 4, 2007)

I have 6 faunarums 3 vivs a 4x2x2 a 4x18x18 un a 3x2x2 un a few exo terras 45x45x60 un it is ruffly £50 a month un thats on a key if that helps


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

TJH said:


> I have 6 faunarums 3 vivs a 4x2x2 a 4x18x18 un a 3x2x2 un a few exo terras 45x45x60 un it is *ruffly* £50 a month un thats on a key if that helps


Is there a dog in your room?:lol2:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

are people working out these costs just for the vivs or for their house/falt elec bill as a whole because that will have a great effect, some people have heating on all year round, some keep lights on etc etc


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

Roewammi said:


> are people working out these costs just for the vivs or for their house/falt elec bill as a whole because that will have a great effect, some people have heating on all year round, some keep lights on etc etc


im working mine on usage for the whole house (2 adults 3 kids )
i know my vivs won't use that much electric but the tele is only on at night , all lights are off during the day and the only thing that is on is my computer 

i still think im paying too much in electricity :bash:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

well u all saw in the begin thread wat vivs i had i spend about £15 a week thats including all house usage as well for 2 adults.


----------



## kailogan (Oct 22, 2008)

i fine its dose not cost that much to run a viv, as i fine my tumble dryer cost more and im on the key, and with every think my kids use etc , and i use a round £15 aweek , or up to £25 due to my tumble dyrer,


----------

